# Oldest Shabad In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji



## Ishna (Dec 25, 2015)

My friend asked me what the oldest shabad in Guru Granth Sahib Ji is.  So I made a little timeline of contributors up to Guru Nanak and Bhai Mardana.  Please correct any errors you may see here:

All dates are in CE.

Baba Farid: 1173-1266

Bhagat Sadhna: 1180

Bhagat Jaidev: ~1200

Bhagat Trilochan: 1269-??

Namdev: 1270-1350

Kabir: either 1398-1448 or 1440-1518

Ravidas: 1376 or 1450-1520

Bhagat Sain: 1400 

Bhagat Pipa: 1425

Bhagat Baini: ~1450-~1550

Bhagat Ramanand: ~1450

Guru Nanak: 1469-1539
Bhai Mardana: 1459-1534​


----------

